# was / has been



## chemga

Servus,

ich muss folgende zwei Sätze ins Deutsche übersetzen.

"Tom was at this institute for two years." and

"Tom has been at this institute for two years.".

Soweit ich weiß wird "was" verwendet wenn der Fall weiter in der Vergangenheit liegt,

oder ein bestimmter Zeitpunkt genannt wurde.

"Has been" wenn es kürzlich statt fand.

Wäre es so korrekt?

was:

Tom war für zwei Jahre an diesem Institut. 

has been:

Tom ist für zwei Jahre an diesem Institut gewesen.

Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Gernot Back

chemga said:


> Wäre es so korrekt?
> 
> was:
> 
> Tom war für zwei Jahre an diesem Institut.
> 
> has been:
> 
> Tom ist für zwei Jahre an diesem Institut gewesen.





_Tom war zwei Jahre lang an diesem Institut.
_oder
_Tom ist zwei Jahre lang an diesem Institut gewesen_.
(Er ist nicht mehr an diesem Institut, also Vergangenheit, Perfekt oder Imperfekt) 
_ Tom ist seit zwei Jahren an diesem Institut. 
_(Er *ist *immer noch an diesem Institut und es können auch noch mehr als zwei Jahre werden, also Präsens)


----------



## berndf

chemga said:


> Soweit ich weiß wird "was" verwendet wenn der Fall weiter in der Vergangenheit liegt,
> 
> oder ein bestimmter Zeitpunkt genannt wurde.
> 
> "Has been" wenn es kürzlich statt fand.


Gernot hat diese Frage implizit beantwortet, aber um es noch einmal ganz deutlich zu machen, Die Variante mir _was _bedeutet, dass er heute nicht mehr an dem Institut ist (eventuell kann er wieder in dem Institut sein, darüber sagt der Satz aber nichts aus). Die Variante mit _has been_ impliziert, dass er seit zwei Jahren bis heute ununterbrochen an dem Institut war. Das ist für uns Deutsche etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber diese spezielle Verwendung des englischen _present perfect_ entspricht unserem Präsens und nicht unserem Perfekt.


----------



## Liam Lew's

"Tom has been at this institute for two years" kann auch bedeuten, dass Tom vor Kurzem aufgehört hat an diesem Institut zu sein. Aber das hängt vom Kontext ab und mit der Übersetzung von Gernot bist du auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## chemga

Verstehe. Danke euch


----------



## berndf

Liam Lew's said:


> "Tom has been at this institute for two years" kann auch bedeuten, dass Tom vor Kurzem aufgehört hat an diesem Institut zu sein. Aber das hängt vom Kontext ab und mit der Übersetzung von Gernot bist du auf der sicheren Seite.


Zudem ist diese Bedeutung (recent past) weitgehend auf den britischen Sprachgebrauch beschränkt.


----------



## Liam Lew's

berndf said:


> Zudem ist diese Bedeutung (recent past) weitgehend auf den britischen Sprachgebrauch beschränkt.


Das würde ich nicht so beschreiben. Auch im amerikanischen Sprachgebrauch ist diese Bedeutung vorhanden. Allerdings hängt es auch immer von der Art des Verbs ab. Das Present Perfect allein gibt keine Auskunft darüber ob eine Handlung oder ein Zustand andauernd oder schon abgeschlossen ist.

*EDIT:
*Im amerikanischen Sprachgebrauch wird oft dazu tendiert für die Bedeutung "recent past" anstelle des Present Perfects das Simple Past zu verwenden. Somit hat berndf nicht ganz unrecht mit der Behauptung, dass diese Bedeutung auf den Britischen Sprachgebrauch beschränkt ist. Trotzdem würde ich das nicht so strikt ausdrücken.


----------



## chemga

Um sicher zu gehen...

"Aspirin has been a best-selling drug for a century"

würde man "Aspirin ist seit einem Jahrzehnt eines der meistverkauften Medikamente" übersetzen?!


----------



## Gernot Back

Ja, genau so und nicht anders!

Halt warte, _century _ist natürlich _Jahrhundert_. _Jahrzehnt _wäre _decade_.


----------



## Liam Lew's

Das ist nur die wahrscheinlichste Bedeutung des Satzes ohne Kontext. In Kontext eingebettet kann der Satz auch bedeuten, dass Apirin von jetzt an nicht mehr zu den meistverkauften Medikamenten gehört. Der Kontext ist also das Entscheidende. Ich möchte die Dinge für dich hier nicht verkomplizieren und dich verwirren, chemga. Falls du dieses Thema vollständig und komplett erfassen möchtest, kannst du dir im English Only Forum die Threads zu diesem Thema durchlesen. Dort erfährst du, was Sätze im Present Perfect alles ausdrücken können und weißt dann auch wie du diese übersetzen kannst.

Du mich auch gerne via PM nach einigen Threads und Referenzen fragen. Dann musst du nicht alles mühsam selbst suchen.


----------



## berndf

Liam Lew's said:


> Das Present Perfect allein gibt keine Auskunft darüber ob eine Handlung oder ein Zustand andauernd oder schon abgeschlossen ist.


Doch, tut es eigentlich, bis auf diese Unschärfe mit _recent past_, das aber im amerikanischen Englisch deutlich weniger verbreitet ist. Wenn das Verb einen Zustand beschreibt, so beschreibt es ihn als _zumindest _in die Gegenwart* (im britischen Englisch auch in die nahe Vergangenheit) andauernd. Wenn das Verb eine Handlung ausdrückt, dann beschreibt das present perfect einen von dieser Handlung verursachten Zustand für den dies gilt. Für die Handlung selbst muss das nicht gelten, die kann in beliebig weit zurück liegender Vergangenheit abgeschlossen worden sein.
_____________________
*Gegenwart bedeutet natürlich die _jetzt_-Zeit des Kontextes. Geht es um eine Handlung, die im historischen Präsens beschrieben wird, so ist die _jetzt_-Zeit natürlich nicht die Erzählzeit.


----------



## Liam Lew's

berndf said:


> Doch, tut es eigentlich, bis auf diese Unschärfe mit _recent past_, das aber im amerikanischen Englisch deutlich weniger verbreitet ist.


Ich habe meinen Post #7 bearbeitet. Du hast recht damit, dass im amerikanischen English stärker dazu tendiert wird für "recent past", wie du schon sagtest ein eher ungenauer vom subjektivem Empfinden abhängiger Begriff, das Simple Past anstelle des Present Perfect zu verwenden.

Ich würde immer noch behaupten, dass das Present Perfect alleine keine Auskunft darüber gibt ob ein Zustand oder eine Handlung abgeschlossen oder andauernd ist, auf jedenfall nicht in 100% der Fälle.


----------



## berndf

Liam Lew's said:


> Ich würde immer noch behaupten, dass das Present Perfect alleine keine Auskunft darüber gibt ob ein Zustand oder eine Handlung abgeschlossen oder andauernd ist, auf jedenfall nicht in 100% der Fälle.


Solange Du _Handlung _und _Zustand _in einen Topf wirfst, nicht. Sobald Du beides sauber trennst, der Perfekt-Aspekt referenziert grundsätzlich auf einen Zustand und nicht auf eine Handlung, wird es, behaupte ich, klarer. Bei Aktionsverben wird die Handlung grundsätzlich als abgeschlossen verstanden. Was die verschiedenen Perfektformen (_he had climbed the tree; he has climbed the tree; he will have climbed the tree_) unterscheidet, ist für welchen Zeitpunkt ein Zustand behauptet wird, der von der abgeschlossenen Aktion abhängt. Welcher Zustand behauptet wird, ob er noch auf dem Baum sitzt, ob seine Hose vom Hochklettern dreckig geworden ist oder sonst etwas, ist natürlich hochgradig Kontextabhängig.


----------



## Liam Lew's

berndf said:


> Solange Du _Handlung _und _Zustand _in einen Topf wirfst, nicht. Sobald Du beides sauber trennst, der Perfekt-Aspekt referenziert grundsätzlich auf einen Zustand und nicht auf eine Handlung, wird es, behaupte ich, klarer. Bei Aktionsverben wird die Handlung grundsätzlich als abgeschlossen verstanden. Was die verschiedenen Perfektformen (_he had climbed the tree; he has climbed the tree; he will have climbed the tree_) unterscheidet, ist für welchen Zeitpunkt ein Zustand behauptet wird, der von der abgeschlossenen Aktion abhängt. Welcher Zustand behauptet wird, ob er noch auf dem Baum sitzt, ob seine Hose vom Hochklettern dreckig geworden ist oder sonst etwas, ist natürlich hochgradig Kontextabhängig.


Hier gebe ich dir recht. Sehr akkurat beschrieben! Bei Aktionsverben wird die Handlung grundsätzlich als abgeschlossen verstanden, wobei es aber auch Ausnahmen geben kann. Bei Zustandsverben wird die Handlung meist, aber nicht immer als fortlaufend verstanden. Hier ist Kontext von noch größerer Bedeutung. Was mich stört ist die häufige, zu starke Verallgemeinerung  "present perfect = ongoing", die Lernern vermittelt wird. Das trifft meist zu, ist aber häufig auch nicht der Fall.

Ich ziehe daher immer den Kontext zur Entscheidung, ob eine Handlung oder ein Zustand abgeschlossen oder fortlaufend ist, mit heran. Mit dem Verlassen auf die Regel "present perfect = ongoing" habe ich des Öfteren schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Beim nächsten Mal sollte ich besser gleich Handlung und Zustand trennen um die Dinge klar darzustellen, allerdings wollte ich hier anfangs auch nicht zu tief in dieses Thema einsteigen.


----------



## popotla

I don't agree with Liam Lew's post #4, saying that ' Tom has been at this institute for two years" kann auch bedeuten, dass Tom vor Kurzem aufgehört hat an diesem Institut zu sein. Aber das hängt vom Kontext ab."

Also, "was" and "has been" do not say "how long ago". The first says "finished", the second "still there/here".


----------



## wandle

Man kann sagen zum Beispiel:
_'Tom has been at this Institute for two years and now you have fired him after one trifling complaint?!'_

In diesem Fall ist Tom nicht mehr an der Stelle: aber das ist erstens ein ganz neues Ereignis und zweitens jetzt erst vom Sprecher erfahren worden.


----------



## perpend

popotla said:


> I don't agree with Liam Lew's post #4, saying that ' Tom has been at this institute for two years" kann auch bedeuten, dass Tom vor Kurzem aufgehört hat an diesem Institut zu sein. Aber das hängt vom Kontext ab."
> 
> Also, "was" and "has been" do not say "how long ago". The first says "finished", the second "still there/here".



I would tend to agree with Liam on that point. I am familiar with this usage of "recent past" in American English. "Tom has been at this institute for two years" can certainly also mean that Tom recently left the institute.

It truly does depend on context.


----------



## ablativ

perpend said:


> "Tom has been at this institute for two years" can certainly also mean that Tom recently left the institute.



What does recently mean in this sentence and context? A week ago?, a month ago?, one year or five years ago?

When would you start rephrasing the sentence into:  "Tom *was* at this institute for two years" ?


----------



## dubitans

ablativ said:


> What does recently mean in this sentence and context? A week ago?, a month ago?, one year or five years ago?
> 
> When would you start rephrasing the sentence into:  "Tom *was* at this institute for two years" ?



I don't think recency is the point. Relation to the present seems to be:

_Tom has been at this institute for two years_ _and we are still struggling to find a successor._


----------



## perpend

I think dubitans' example is a good one.

Part of the problem for me, is that I wouldn't even use "was" in the first place.

I would say:
A) Tom has worked at this institute for five years. (Recent past. It does need to be relatively recent, but again that would depend on *context*.) I use present perfect in this case, if it isn't too long in the past.
B) Tom worked at this institute for five years. (*Clearly *in the past.)


----------



## dubitans

perpend said:


> Tom has worked at this institute for five years. (Recent past. It does need to be relatively recent, but again that would depend on *context*.) I use present perfect in this case, if it isn't too long in the past.



_Tom has been working at this institute for five years.
_
Would that make it likelier that he's still here? Or is there no difference?


----------



## perpend

Well, that's sort of introducing a different/new tense into the mix, dubitans.

I might have missed it, but I didn't see that particular version heretofore, in this thread.

That tense (past/present progressive?) does make it more likely that he's still here, and for me, it means that he is indeed *still *here/there (working).

It's a different topic, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## dubitans

Sorry, perpend, I wasn't intending to introduce a new topic. 

Unlike _was/has been_, _work_ (see #20) is a full verb, so the progressive aspect _(has been working) _is a possibility (whilst _has been being_ is not).

German-speaking learners, like myself, are not normally taught present perfect progressive as 


perpend said:


> a different/new tense


but as one of the two aspects _(simple/progressive)_ of present perfect tense.


----------



## berndf

dubitans said:


> I don't think recency is the point. Relation to the present seems to be:
> 
> _Tom has been at this institute for two years_ _and we are still struggling to find a successor._


This is the "German" logic of the present perfect which explains why it has developed into a tense in German, namely as a sequence of events. In English, this interpretation does not exist. If we extend the sentence even more, we can study how aspects (rather than tenses) logically interact:
_Tom was/worked at this institute for two years. He has left six months ago_ _and we are still struggling to find a successor.
_The first sentence describes on event in the past (this the event extends over a period of time but is nevertheless described as atomic). The second an action that is perfect in the present, i.e. it describes a state caused by this action that persists (in this case the state we are concerned with is that there is a vacant position), and the third an ongoing action in the present.


----------



## ABBA Stanza

berndf said:


> _Tom was/worked at this institute for two years. He has left six months ago_ _and we are still struggling to find a successor.
> _


Hi Bernd, please by all means take this with a pinch of salt, but I personally would use "left" instead of "has left" in your example. However, the following would sound perfectly natural to me:

_Tom was/worked at this institute for two years. He has been gone for six months_ _and we are still struggling to find a successor._

Cheers
Abba


----------



## berndf

Of course. Stupid me. The adverbial "six months ago" makes the sentence eventive in character.

PS: Here is an old discussion about this.


----------

